# Meihua Quan



## Tianmeng Kung Fu Academy (Dec 26, 2014)

Meihua quan is an ancient style of Chinese boxing which existed as early as the Shang Dynasty (1600BC- 1046BC). According to a legend its boxing style is based on the Kunlun school and belongs to “Buddhist sect and Daoist schools”.

For  thousands of years Meihua quan had been practiced as a secret martial art in tightly knit organizations, maintaining the internal unity. That had brought fine traditions and outstanding skills to the Masters of the past. Knowledge has been passed on to present day masters’ and currently Meihua quan is characterized by a family like atmosphere where practitioners of different level consistently help each other to improve on their levels.

The training methods are comprehensive and efficient. The study of Meihua quan  consists of two parts: the theoretic field and the martial field. The theory is derived from ancient scriptures and documents which have been handed down from generation to generation. It  is closely connected with the essence of Daoist, Buddhist and Confucian doctrines as well as the principles of “The Book of Changes”. The knowledge and practice of this all four religions – philosophical traditions bring wholeness and harmony in humans essence (jing), internal energy (chi) and spirit (shen).

The martial field of Meihua quan develops the martial skills and teaches the theory of boxing.
The martial skills consist of: framework (jia zi), footwork at eight directions (ba fang), duel-training boxing (cheng quan), winning boxing (yang quan), weapons and qigong.

1. JIA ZI is the routine for basic Kung fu training in Meihua quan and consists of stake stances and moving steps. The stake stances should be stationary, each stance should be held motionless for 3-5 breaths, thereby developing strength and Qi in the whole body.

The stake stances (zhuang bu) are left- right symmetrical postures and are called Da Shi(big stance) ,Shun Shi ( fluent stance), Ao  Shi(twisted stance),Xiao Shi(small stance) and Bai Shi(failing stance). These five stances are based on the theory of generation and restriction of the five elements Metal, Water, Wood, Fire and Earth respectively along with Yin-Yang theory. The stake stances should remain as motionless as a mountain alternating Yin and Yang, while the moving steps should flow like the waves of a river in an endless stream.

The moving steps (xing bu) are dynamic and should be swift, accurate, light and continuous. The main training method consists of Bai fa ( swinging method ), Che fa ( retreating method ) and Zha fa ( stabbing method ). In short these three kinds of moving steps are  very useful footwork drills to develop the ability to leap, advance and retreat in all directions, to twist one’s stance and upper body , to turn to the left or right, and etc. In practical use, the three methods enable the practitioner to move like the wind, stand like a nail, rapidly change from a high position to a low attacking position and retreat quickly after attacking.

Si men ( four doors) is a basic pattern of the Jia zi and contains eight directions according to the four cardinal points and the intermediate directions. The five stances are performed in each of the directions (called also ” corners”).The pattern looks like a plum flower in full blossom. The static and the dynamic elements of Jia zi  have a corresponding simultaneous effect on the internal organs , the external body and the flow of the Qi.

2. BA FANG is footwork unique to Meihua quan . There are three types of ba fang- small, middle and big .This kind of footwork can enable the practitioner to move in every direction, advance or retreat , attack or defend.

3. CHENG QUAN ( duel – training boxing ) is a set of movements for duel training. These movements are assigned to the eight directions of the four doors ( Si men ) and connected by moving steps and Ba fang steps. In Cheng quan boxing ,there are combat training routines similar to real fighting, including techniques such as grabbling ,punching , tumbling , sinking , rolling and wrestling. Through Cheng quan training , the practitioner can learn to feel the strength of the opponent  transform the strength of the opponent and estimate the depth of the strength of the opponent. In this way ,practitioner can gain a high sense of intuition.

4. YING QUAN (winning boxing ) is an actual spar. At this level, the two practitioners do not follow set handwork or footwork but use rapid movements ,interlocking footwork and skillful handwork. In combat ,defending is attacking, attacking is defending and victory to failure is a matter of seconds.

5. WEAPONS: Meihua quan includes not only the 18 kinds of traditional weapons and their complete routines ,but also the practice of rare  weapons.Weapons can be performed in duel by two practitioners according to the “Four door “( Si men ) and the eight directions. Their movements are unusual and are uniquely tied together with close knit footwork.

6. QIGONG: Besides the practice of martial arts and weapons which train both the internal organs and the external form simultaneously , Meihua quan also includes special Qigong training methods known as Neidan ( internal elixir ) and Waidan ( external elixir ).When the external form is formed and the internal Qi and spirit are well coordinated, Neidan is formed. Meihua quan Qigong contains methods about nourishing and feeding on Qi, such as ” Small Circuit qigong”, ” Eight section brocades “, “Twelve section brocade “, ” Changing tendon Method “. It also contains many methods on how to concentrate the attention ,conduct  “Qi “, regulate breathing and clearing the mind of random thoughts. All are excellent methods to train the calmness, Qi and the spirit.

STAKE KUNG FU (Zhuang gong): In ancient times, Meihua quan was practiced on the top of stakes that were driven into the ground. The stakes are divided into three levels corresponding to the practitioner’s level: low, middle, high. The benefits of practicing over the stakes are numberless: balance of the body,deep sinking into the stances , increasing the strength and Qi of the whole body, natural treating of pressure points on the feet, detox and etc.

In the practice of Meihua quan, when you reach the state of “Wholism”, you have achieved success . Here is the Formula:
”  …Wholism is the successful state of practice…
…it will help you built a real form…
…the real form contains real quintessence and spirit…
…and real quintessence conceals smoothly flowing Qi…
…to make each movement coordinated with the real form…
…you must make the real form free with each movement…
…when they are well coordinated…
…each part of your body will become completely flexible…”

“The real art is invisible “. If one arrives at the state of  ” Wholism ” it means one has captured the “real art “. This is the most advance stage.

 Today we want to reveal the mysteries of Meihua quan to the world, which could only develop and progress from it. From ancient times till now all practitioners of Meihua quan are part of One Family with high respect between each other, deep traditions and endless inspiration.


----------



## qianfeng (Dec 27, 2014)

Mate im pretty sure this style didnt exist in the Shang dynasty....
Did u copy and paste this wikipedia or something


----------



## Transk53 (Dec 28, 2014)

Would not have a clue, but the below snippet seems very interesting. Completely flexible, would that not be the MA Holy Grail....



Tianmeng Kung Fu Academy said:


> *In the practice of Meihua quan, when you reach the state of “Wholism”, you have achieved success . Here is the Formula:
> ” …Wholism is the successful state of practice…
> …it will help you built a real form…
> …the real form contains real quintessence and spirit…
> ...


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 28, 2014)

well interesting first post.
I'll say welcome to MT.

Now where do you study this secret art and how long have you been studying it.  When did this art come out of the closet and become known to the general public. 
Please tell me more about this Kunlun school and how your system is derived from it


----------



## Tianmeng Kung Fu Academy (Dec 29, 2014)

tshadowchaser said:


> well interesting first post.
> I'll say welcome to MT.
> 
> Now where do you study this secret art and how long have you been studying it.  When did this art come out of the closet and become known to the general public.
> Please tell me more about this Kunlun school and how your system is derived from it[/QUOTE





qianfeng said:


> Mate im pretty sure this style didnt exist in the Shang dynasty....
> Did u copy and paste this wikipedia or something


Hi, Mate, Meihua quan fist named by Great Master Zou, in late of Ming dynasty, but the main training methods ----- Meihua Zhuang (Meihua Poles) training came from Shang dynasty, we have the historical evidence.
All the text comes from Professor Yan, the very famous Meihua quan disciple in China.
Our Tianmeng Academy manager is one disciple of Professor Yan.


----------



## Tianmeng Kung Fu Academy (Dec 29, 2014)

qianfeng said:


> Mate im pretty sure this style didnt exist in the Shang dynasty....
> Did u copy and paste this wikipedia or something


Hi, Mate, Meihua quan fist named by Great Master Zou, in late of Ming dynasty, but the main training methods ----- Meihua Zhuang (Meihua Poles) training came from Shang dynasty, we have the historical evidence.
All the text comes from Professor Yan, the very famous Meihua quan disciple in China.
Our Tianmeng Academy manager is one disciple of Professor Yan.


----------



## Tianmeng Kung Fu Academy (Dec 29, 2014)

tshadowchaser said:


> well interesting first post.
> I'll say welcome to MT.
> 
> Now where do you study this secret art and how long have you been studying it.  When did this art come out of the closet and become known to the general public.
> Please tell me more about this Kunlun school and how your system is derived from it


We follow the famous Meihua quan master professor Yan and others great masters to learn this secret art for more than 10 years. This art comes out of the closet and become known to the general public in 1980s in new China.
Meihua quan comes from Kunlun moutains, northwest of china. There are four famous Kung Fu Schools in china----- Kunlun, Emei, Shaolin and Wudang. Meihua quan belongs to Kunlun School. For thousands of years Meihua quan has been practiced as a secret martial art in tightly knit organizations, maintaining the internal unity so that many fine traditions have developed, such as practitioners not being able to split into factions, such as over-lords, flaunt their abilities or perform for money, love country, honors parents, work in unity and help one another. Within the school, practitioners freely exchange there abilities, theory and skills.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 29, 2014)

Are not the Meihua quan styles normally called Plum Blossom by most people? May I inquire which specific branch of Meihua quan you study, (I believe there are a few subdivisions).


----------



## clfsean (Dec 29, 2014)

Yan Sifu ... Mei Hua Quan


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 29, 2014)

clfsean  thanks for that informative video. I enjoyed it and learned from it


----------



## Tianmeng Kung Fu Academy (Dec 29, 2014)

tshadowchaser said:


> Are not the Meihua quan styles normally called Plum Blossom by most people? May I inquire which specific branch of Meihua quan you study, (I believe there are a few subdivisions).


Meihua quan is called Plum Blossom in English, but it is better to call Chinese name ----- Meihua quan. Like Shaolin, just Shaolin. There are two branches in Meihua quan, but both of them are called Meihua quan, for Meihua quan is just one family.
We have learnt and taught all Meihua quan Styles.


----------



## qianfeng (Jan 10, 2015)

Tianmeng Kung Fu Academy said:


> Hi, Mate, Meihua quan fist named by Great Master Zou, in late of Ming dynasty, but the main training methods ----- Meihua Zhuang (Meihua Poles) training came from Shang dynasty, we have the historical evidence.
> All the text comes from Professor Yan, the very famous Meihua quan disciple in China.
> Our Tianmeng Academy manager is one disciple of Professor Yan.



The only historical writings and records of the shang dynasty come from oracle bones mate, fairly sure those dont mention anything about mei hua quan.


----------



## chen yaolong (Jan 16, 2015)

Every style of Kung Fu can be traced back to the Shang dynasty if you look at it abstractly enough.... hell, they can even be traced back to the first humans in Africa. People have been fighting since people existed, and methods of combat have evolved from that. But if you are giving a name to your style or talking about certain techniques, you should just tell it as it is....  Not many styles in China have more than 300 years of history... at least in their present form.


----------

